# Need help with a photography/videography business name



## Sirkification

Okay, I know there must have been countless threads asking the same question, after google searching for days I still haven't really found the answer I was looking for. Basically I need help with a business name that covers both photography and videography. I'm looking to venture into events whether maybe birthdays or weddings. However I would like this business name to cover short films I plan on creating in the future. Originally I came up with "On Screen Pictures" because I thought that covered what I wanted to do, however there is another company that has a similar name "On Screen Productions". I thought of using my name (Kris/Kristopher Wardhana) however I just cant think of a word that sums up both the photography and video aspect that doesn't sound plain like "media". Plus I think my name is too long for my business name. I have decent equipment as well as a portfolio and I have someone making a website for me as we speak, however it's just this stupid name that is stopping me to brand and promote myself. I have thought of just sticking to photography because I have more experience in it, however I really want to branch out to the video side of things (especially after finishing my course in Film and Television). Any suggestions and tips will be extremely helpful.


----------



## kylrwilliamsphotogra

I used my first middle last name for my company.


----------



## Sirkification

kylrwilliamsphotogra said:


> I used my first middle last name for my company.


Yeah my middle name is my dad's name so I don't think Wisnu Wardhana or WW ____ would cut it. I just have a horrible name


----------



## kylrwilliamsphotogra

Hmm something like  Kristopher Wardhana Media  sounds cool.


----------



## minicoop1985

Wardhana, huh? What about *number* Ward Productions, or 3rd Ward Photo?


----------



## Sirkification

minicoop1985 said:


> Wardhana, huh? What about *number* Ward Productions, or 3rd Ward Photo?


haha nice, I like that name. However I think it gives off the wrong image to people.


----------



## AceCo55

Complete Imaging
Wardhana Studio
Studio Wardhana
Still-Motion Production
Stop-Go Imaging
Media Down Under
Down Under Production


----------



## EIngerson

Sirkificated?


----------



## 407370

If I had a photography / video business it would be called one of the following:

Aardvark Productions - first in alphabetical order

"Any animal" Pictures - easy to make an associated logo

Still Moving / Image Factory - I can see a filmstrip logo

Images + - catchy

Zombie Hoard Digital or Pink Fluffy Bunny Digital - stands out from the crowd


----------



## pixmedic

Phovideography solutions


----------



## robbins.photo

Porcupine Productions.  "We make photographs and video the same way porcupines make love.  With the greatest of care and precision"


----------



## Sirkification

would there be anything wrong with me just copyrighting my actual name and simply putting "Kris Wardhana - Stills and Video" or something along those lines? I always thought that it's better to think of a brand whether it is a creative set of words or a variation of my name would be the way to go, but this is proving to be somewhat difficult.


----------



## Light Guru

Sirkification said:


> I'm looking to venture into events whether maybe birthdays or weddings. However I would like this business name to cover short films I plan on creating in the future.



You should brand those separately.  A brand for wedding and event photography is completely different from a brand for short films. 



Sirkification said:


> Plus I think my name is too long for my business name.



Its not to long.



Sirkification said:


> I just have a horrible name



The name is fine, your attitude about the name is the problem. 

You have a vary unique last name in my opinion, and that can be a good thing when branding yourself.


----------

